# Blacklisted from tapatalk



## Nathaniel Whiteside (27 Nov 2012)

Hey guys,
I'm currently blacklisted on my Home network and mobile provider from tapatalk.

I don't know what on earth I have done to get BL'd

Anyone know how to get it unblocked? It's a lot easier via tapatalk then direct.
Cheers,


----------



## Clifford (27 Nov 2012)

Me too - can read forum posts, but I can't post from tapatalk due to being blacklisted. Who knows?

I'm assuming there's a database somewhere that my IP's on for reasons unfathomable.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (27 Nov 2012)

The rapists!


----------



## Alastair (28 Nov 2012)

Same here, I've even gone on the link it gives to unblock myself but it lasts a day before it blocks me again.


----------



## fleabilly (28 Nov 2012)

Ditto,
What is the problem?


----------



## LancsRick (28 Nov 2012)

I used to have this problem all the time when I had a Blackberry, since swathes of their IP's were blocked. The only thing you can do really is to submit the forum for unblocking you (I've never had success with this), or renew your IP until you get one that isn't blocked.


----------



## jack-rythm (28 Nov 2012)

I must admit... And I am sad to say.. The amount of forum issues I have with the site just causes hassle. Sometimes I can't log in, sometimes website is down, sometimes I'm blacklisted, sometimes I can't upload photos.. This is more frequent than I would prefer.. I just don't think its very well set up. I know nothing about site building and on that basis I can't attack the designers but almost everyday I have an issue and its such a shame as this is by far the best forum I have joined. It happens on my tablet, my two computers and my phones so I know its not my end.. Hope it gets sorted soon because I'm using it less and less. Maybe this is why I have noticed people posting topics less and less?! Who knows.

P.s I wrote this two days ago but have been blacklisted since..

Jack


----------



## foxfish (28 Nov 2012)

Plenty of forum issues at the moment!


----------



## Ian Holdich (28 Nov 2012)

Simples...don't use taptalk.


----------



## Westyggx (28 Nov 2012)

im also blacklisted on tapatalk.. pain in the blahblahblahblah!!


----------



## Ian Holdich (28 Nov 2012)

I don't get it? When I'm using the iPhone/pad I get a prompt to download the app, but never have. Once you download it does it tie into you IP address?


----------



## jack-rythm (28 Nov 2012)

Ian, I use tapatalk because I'm rarely at home or in front of a computer. So its annoying that I have to wait a few days at a time to use my comp :-\  hopefully it will get sorted. I try and use the actual website on my phone but it freezes because my phone is too slow


----------



## Westyggx (28 Nov 2012)

Ian Holdich said:
			
		

> I don't get it? When I'm using the iPhone/pad I get a prompt to download the app, but never have. Once you download it does it tie into you IP address?



I paid for it as its easier than using the web browser, unless this forum gets redesigned to allow mobile browsing i will still use tapatalk. It must be a tapatalk issue when its connecting with the server of Ukaps..


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (28 Nov 2012)

I've messaged paulo twice now. He's read but hasn't replied. But I did get the gist on another forum that the admin can do something to sort it (I Think!)

Feedback stating whether or not he could help would be useful though.

I was on it all the time when I could post with tapatalk, now it's rarely.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (28 Nov 2012)

Received word from LD / Paulo.

Apparently there is little he can do about it. 
Alistair? How did you get on that URL? I typed it in letter by letter and got redirected to a 'host your site here' style site. 

N


----------



## Clifford (29 Nov 2012)

A lot of providers IP's are dynamic, so unblocking will only work for a while.

The IP you appear to be posting from may well change, getting you blacklisted again.

I know little about forum management but I suspect it's possible to tell tapatalk to ignore the blacklisting database.  No idea how much of a PITA that is, tho.


----------



## LondonDragon (29 Nov 2012)

Hey guys, the atlbl database is not kept by us and its a reliable source of spam IPs, last time we disabled this protection we were getting 30-40 spam users a day and that becomes a nightmare in itself as you start seeing lots of posts at random and then the mods have a hard time clearing it up.

I will look into the possibility of disabling these features if you access the forum via tapatalk, but I am not sure if that can be achieved.

Its most likely people getting infected with malware and then the machine sending out spam and then your ISP range getting blocked, so also make sure your own machine are not infected with malware.


----------



## Westyggx (29 Nov 2012)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Hey guys, the atlbl database is not kept by us and its a reliable source of spam IPs, last time we disabled this protection we were getting 30-40 spam users a day and that becomes a nightmare in itself as you start seeing lots of posts at random and then the mods have a hard time clearing it up.
> 
> I will look into the possibility of disabling these features if you access the forum via tapatalk, but I am not sure if that can be achieved.
> 
> Its most likely people getting infected with malware and then the machine sending out spam and then your ISP range getting blocked, so also make sure your own machine are not infected with malware.



Thanks for the info Paulo, just to point out i have a new machine since yesterday and im still blacklisted on tapatalk on my phone. Cheers


----------



## ghostsword (29 Nov 2012)

Issue is not with tapatalk, I use it fine with 4 other forums.

Ukaps is hard to post to due to those issues, so now I just read.

I used to post a lot, but too many issues now..


----------



## ghostsword (29 Nov 2012)

And no.. Iphones do not have malware.. Where we use tapatalk.

The issue is the implementation and false positives..


----------



## Ian Holdich (29 Nov 2012)

I don't understand why you lot just don't use the normal route of browsing. I still don't really understand taptalk though lol.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (29 Nov 2012)

Ha, I hated TPT when I first started using it Iain.

But now it's become so easy to use compared to browsing on Safari on iPhone. 

Wouldn't recommend purchasing it though, you'll probably be blacklisted within the hour.


----------



## Westyggx (29 Nov 2012)

Ian Holdich said:
			
		

> I don't understand why you lot just don't use the normal route of browsing. I still don't really understand taptalk though lol.



its faster and easier to navigate


----------



## Westyggx (29 Nov 2012)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> Issue is not with tapatalk, I use it fine with 4 other forums.
> 
> Ukaps is hard to post to due to those issues, so now I just read.
> 
> I used to post a lot, but too many issues now..



Me too, frustrating when you want to reply.. and forget your blacklisted and have wasted your time typing lol


----------



## Ady34 (29 Nov 2012)

I suppose its user preference, but I only ever use tapatalk when I want to post an image from my iPhone. I find using the site and posting easier from within rather than tapatalk....maybe it's just familiarity with the site. I havnt been blacklisted on tapatalk yet, maybe down to usage?


----------



## Clifford (29 Nov 2012)

Aha!

It's working.


----------



## LondonDragon (29 Nov 2012)

Few changes were made this morning to see if I could be a little more lenient on the tapatalk users, I might have to revert this changes if spammers do start infesting the forum, so be aware of that


----------



## Clifford (29 Nov 2012)

Thank you!

Let's hope you don't disappear under a torrent of spam.


----------



## mvasingh (29 Nov 2012)

I have a similar problem when trying to reply or post on TapTalk from my BlackBerry.
Mike 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## mvasingh (29 Nov 2012)

I just replied from my Blackberry, which makes me think it is not a device problem...

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Westyggx (29 Nov 2012)

its been fixed this morning mate thats why its working now lol..


----------



## LondonDragon (29 Nov 2012)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> And no.. Iphones do not have malware.. Where we use tapatalk.
> The issue is the implementation and false positives..


iphones that are not jailbroken don't have malware, iphones that have been then its another matter, most people don't change the default password when they jailbreak them and then they get hacked and are used to distribute spam, then sometimes whole ranges for an ISP get blacklisted and not just a single IP, hence when a lot of users go down in one go.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (29 Nov 2012)

Bravo sir!


----------



## ghostsword (1 Dec 2012)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> ghostsword said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok.. just that as my iphone was not jailbroken and the thing was still blocking me.  

Thanks for having fixed it, makes a big difference. 

On another note with spammers, if you got a captcha phrase to register, all the spam you get has to be from manual registrations, right?


----------



## LondonDragon (1 Dec 2012)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> On another note with spammers, if you got a captcha phrase to register, all the spam you get has to be from manual registrations, right?


Depends on the captcha, some bots can now bypass most of the common ones, the one I installed for UKAPS can only be done by human users hence the reason I reduced the protections to cope with tapatalk. I had to deleted 3 members today already, and another 4 yesterday, so you see they do get past sometimes depending on which method is being used by the bots, but the majority on UKAPS now are indeed human. Now just need to work a plan to get rid of PHPBB! lol


----------



## ghostsword (1 Dec 2012)

LOL.. good luck on that..


----------

